# New Member Intro



## HommeNu

Hi, I find myself here after a couple of weeks of worrying and wondering. I've read a lot of threads and think I know what I need to investigate, but I'd like to have some help. I am going to post in the infidelity forum because that seems to have the most threads somewhat like my story. See me there. -HN


----------



## re16

-HN, your other thread is closed. How are you doing?


----------

